# Feeling sick before period?



## Kassy

I'm not due on until monday of next week and i'm already feeling sicky, i think i'll be having a painful one this month, just in time for christmas.

Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## KittyKatBabe

I have to admit there are times I can vomit and have. Sometimes its not so much through pain not even sure what it is I just get quite queasy.


----------



## kintenda

I sometimes get queasy before AF too. x


----------



## luckyme225

I normally get cramps and a bit of nausea before my period.


----------



## plutosblue

I always feel sick a few days before my period, I find my appetite drops, I feel sick and all I crave is sugary sweeties!


----------



## goddess25

I always feel sick before my period is due. I have been feeling sick for a few days now and i am cd29, not sure when it will appear my cycle is 28-32 days! It changes every month. Is horrible. I am also craving everything there is to eat in my house right now too.


----------

